# Failed the PE 3rd time TX- testing out of state?



## youngandmotivated (Apr 22, 2022)

I received the email Wednesday that I have failed the PE for the 3rd time this past Wednesday. I would
say the first two times I wasn't as prepared with a newborn but this third time I was 98% I passed. The
only section I was on the fence about was means&methods. I took the EET course and was able to answer most of the questions so when I
received the diagnostic that I failed I was shocked& in denial. Given that, this means I have used all of
my 3 tries in TX and would need to either wait a year or take 6 hours college courses. When I signed my
contract at work the requirement is being able to obtain a PE within 6 months to a year and now it's been longer than that. I was considering going to a
different state and testing. Assuming I do that &pass there, will I need to wait a year prior to submitting an application to the TX board for alicense?


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer (Apr 24, 2022)

That may be something to discuss directly with the board. Keep in mind that per the Texas regulations you need to be fully licensed in the other state. This will require you to go through the full application process in that state.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 26, 2022)

We've been seeing similar questions to this come up a lot lately. And it appears to be related to the nationwide CBT exams and that so many States no longer require pre-clearance to take the exam. 

And the answer is: we don't know. 

I'm not sure even many of the Boards have figured it out either since a few haven't answered candidate questions if such a maneuver is possible. I'll add that if anyone hasn't gotten an answer from the board that they haven't reported it here.

So like @youngmotivatedengineer said above, you should contact the board to find out. And please report back here their answer.


----------



## pgheng (Apr 27, 2022)

Your results look a lot like mine. If you need a different state, I highly recommend Maine with an NCEES record. You can take the exam early or not, anywhere in the US. No limit on the number of total attempts, just 3 times per year and 1 time per calendar quarter. I would caution you, just like the other commenters, to check with the Texas board first. You may have comity/reciprocity issues when trying to go back to Texas.


----------



## JRB (Apr 27, 2022)

I’m in the same boat. Took it three times and failed. 
You can apply for your PE license with TBPELS and in doing so, request permission to test. If they allow you to retest, then you are granted 3 more attempts.


----------



## youngandmotivated (Apr 28, 2022)

I wanted to give an update. I spoke to the board and they have told me I can re-apply by submitting an application by completing all the paper work, SER, and PE references and the ethics exam and they’ll review it and if they accept it, they’ll allow me to take it 3 more times like JRB mentioned. 
I have a friend who’s in the same boat who just got told a flat no you have to wait a year or get 6 hours of college courses. It could be that he doesn’t have the 4 years of experiences required. My question would be, what do I need to do differently to study for the exam?


----------



## pgheng (May 4, 2022)

You need to know your pdf references like the back of your hand. Make sure you have all the pdf references in the NCEES test specification. Get comfortable finding and using pdf references with a computer- don't print them.


----------



## Pra4surf1 (May 5, 2022)

pgheng said:


> You need to know your pdf references like the back of your hand. Make sure you have all the pdf references in the NCEES test specification. Get comfortable finding and using pdf references with a computer- don't print them.


Any suggestions on preparing for concept questions? I got my failing results yesterday for 3rd attempt. I estimate I got around 50 correct based on diagnostic. I do not do well with concept questions and I think that’s what got me this time. I understand most of the questions and but still manage to choose the wrong answer on practice exams even after eliminating 1 or 2. Unless it’s Osha related it’s kind of tough to search references for concept questions or at least for me.


----------



## PASS2022 (May 5, 2022)

I took the CBT(construction) in texas on 4/26 (2nd attempt) without SER and professional references yet. I received my result yesterday and sadly failed again although I was confident that I will pass this time. I was shocked to see the result and my diagnostic shows that my performance was evaluated based on 70 questions not 80 . Weired!!

I believe that since Taxes decoupled the exam so there is no limit on the no. of attempts, however one can test only three time within a year and if failed three times then have to wait a year from the last attempt to take the exam again. Can someone confirm if this is correct???


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer (May 5, 2022)

youngandmotivated said:


> I wanted to give an update. I spoke to the board and they have told me I can re-apply by submitting an application by completing all the paper work, SER, and PE references and the ethics exam and they’ll review it and if they accept it, they’ll allow me to take it 3 more times like JRB mentioned.
> I have a friend who’s in the same boat who just got told a flat no you have to wait a year or get 6 hours of college courses. It could be that he doesn’t have the 4 years of experiences required. My question would be, what do I need to do differently to study for the exam?


The question that you asked is one that only you can truly answer. Think about your exam experience and where you struggled. Did you find yourself pressed for time, did you find yourself unprepared for certain areas,did you have trouble finding information in the references? If you feel like it was a smooth test and you did well,did you have a chance to double check answers to make sure you didn't miss any conversion factors or make minor math errors.

As you know, taking the PE exam is much more than just answering questions. Sometimes you just need to focus on test taking techniques. I remember the first time I took the test: I felt good after the am session, by time I finished PM session I felt like I was continously run over by an 18 wheeler.


----------



## Pra4surf1 (May 6, 2022)

youngmotivatedengineer said:


> The question that you asked is one that only you can truly answer. Think about your exam experience and where you struggled. Did you find yourself pressed for time, did you find yourself unprepared for certain areas,did you have trouble finding information in the references? If you feel like it was a smooth test and you did well,did you have a chance to double check answers to make sure you didn't miss any conversion factors or make minor math errors.
> 
> As you know, taking the PE exam is much more than just answering questions. Sometimes you just need to focus on test taking techniques. I remember the first time I took the test: I felt good after the am session, by time I finished PM session I felt like I was continously run over by an 18 wheeler.


I agree with you test taking strategies is a major part of it. I’ve been out of school for 22 years and basically had no test then that period until the PE which has now been 3 times. In practice I have found myself making very small mistakes and certain I got it right at the time. I think I read the question to quickly worried about time and possibly miss something. This is definitely one of my weaknesses. The other big one is concept questions. These are always a challenge for me even when I understand the concept and can narrow it down to the best two answers but I always seem to choose the wrong one in practice and I’m sure this rolls over into the exam. This last exam I made several passes. First pass I went for the easier questions and left the longer or tougher ones blank. If I had one I knew but wasn’t quite sure about which was quite often a concept question I’d answer it and flag it. At the end I would go through all the unanswered questions on second and third pass. Then I hit all the flag questions again. Then any I had no clue I’d try to eliminate answers or just guess. I probably only guessed at 10 to 15. I think the combination of guesses and concept 50/50’s was enough to keep me from passing past two times by about 5+ questions. I took EET last exam and completed the course. I also focused really hard on my weaker areas and most of those improved according to diagnostic. I thought about getting a personal tutor such as Varsity Tuturs but they have average reviews and cost is $2500 for 24 hrs. Any other suggestions or test taking strategies or how to best study for concept questions?


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer (May 6, 2022)

For concepts, you can try something I learned back in grammer school in pre-algebra. As you solve problems, briefly write what you are doing each step. That way you understand what you are doing as opposed to just going through numerical computations. Also pay attention to special rules and which items can be considered negligible and ignored to simplify questions. It's also important to be familiar with the different codes and which one controls if there's an overlap. Code A may say you have to do X. But Code B may say that you have to do Y. At that point you have to figure out if Code A or B controls. If a question like this is asked, you'll probably have an answer selection based on A and B.


----------



## thebettersmith (May 6, 2022)

youngandmotivated said:


> I wanted to give an update. I spoke to the board and they have told me I can re-apply by submitting an application by completing all the paper work, SER, and PE references and the ethics exam and they’ll review it and if they accept it, they’ll allow me to take it 3 more times like JRB mentioned.
> I have a friend who’s in the same boat who just got told a flat no you have to wait a year or get 6 hours of college courses. It could be that he doesn’t have the 4 years of experiences required. My question would be, what do I need to do differently to study for the exam?


I passed on my 5th attempt.. School of PE saved my butt.. awesome and it def targets the am session. Test masters has great material too! Do NOT quit! I had a slight heart attack (blockage in right coronary artery) in Mar 2014.. took exam in fall of that year and crushed it. I was 61 at the time. Work hard and be faithful to your coursework,
Rudy


----------



## Pra4surf1 (May 6, 2022)

thebettersmith said:


> I passed on my 5th attempt.. School of PE saved my butt.. awesome and it def targets the am session. Test masters has great material too! Do NOT quit! I had a slight heart attack (blockage in right coronary artery) in Mar 2014.. took exam in fall of that year and crushed it. I was 61 at the time. Work hard and be faithful to your coursework,
> Rudy


Thanks for the positive words Rudy and congrats on your journey! Sorry to hear about the heart attack. Hopefully you’re fully recovered and doing well!


----------



## WingNut (May 7, 2022)

I have followed this thread for 3 weeks. Let me provide insight that is missing. There is NO NEED to continue to take the test and HOPE that you will pass. There is NO NEED to try and find some other state to take the test if you have busted it 3X in one jurisdiction-- that remains pure stupidity. Obviously, if you don't know the test material, you will fail-- continue to pay money and "try" again either shows that you have lots of money or something different is going to happen. Obviously, the only thing that has happened is your bank account is smaller and you continue to fail.

OK-- so how do you solve the problem? You really have to know and understand the material on the test specification. You have to know and understand it-- all of it. This is one time that you have to know the material, and understand what is being asked. You cannot try to memorize and dump-- you have to really know what they are asking. If you don't know the material, yes, you will fail. So, how do you know the material? Really study and understand each item in the test specification-- no, don't memorize something-- know how to analyze and apply the concept being tested. After all, you are being licensed to protect the public safety, health and welfare. We don't want someone who fails to understand that.

This is a bachelor's level examination. No, you don't need a graduate degree to pass the test. In some cases, a graduate degree can be a detriment-- this is a bachelor's level exam to determine minimum competency of your engineering skills. If you got through college with a "pump and dump" philosophy, i.e., memorize the material for the test, take the test and then dump it-- you will not be successful on this exam-- pure and simple. You have to know and understand each concept identified in the test specification, how to work the problem and then do it.

A good review course is well worth the money. What is good? I don't know-- check around and find something that others seem to like and go for it. If you do a review course, you really need to invest the time and material to understand each question and concept.

The PE test is not impossible-- however it is designed to test minimal competency of the candidate. Yes, you can do this and NO, you don't need to take the test 5X to pass-- your mindset and mind carrot should be "1 and done." Really know and understand each item on the test specification, understand what is being tested and know that material.

Screwing around seeking another state to take the test in just to pass the test is wasting time you could be studying. Yes, it is unfortunate that you took the test 3 times and did not pass-- however, if you know the material on the test specification, understand what it is and how to use it, you will pass with flying colors.

This post is much more crisp than others. However, it is frustrating for me to see folks continue to struggle when that is not needed.

Yes, I was 55 when I took the test-- I had been in senior management for 30 years-- I did take a review course and spent 3 hours every afternoon 6 days a week working problems on the kitchen table. Yes, I was just as spooked and scared when I finished the exam, thinking that I had failed as well. No, I passed and kept going, using the "1 and done" philosophy. You can do this-- really study the test specification-- know that material and go for it.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (May 10, 2022)

PASS2022 said:


> I was shocked to see the result and my diagnostic shows that my performance was evaluated based on 70 questions not 80 .


From the examinee guide:






It's pretty much impossible to know which questions are "scored" or "not scored" so examinees should attempted each problem as if they are scored.


----------



## Pra4surf1 (May 10, 2022)

RBHeadge PE said:


> From the examinee guide:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So is it possible someone could have got a large # of those questions correct that would have been a passing score if they were counted but since they weren’t counted it would result in a failing score?


----------



## RBHeadge PE (May 10, 2022)

No.


----------



## youngandmotivated (May 11, 2022)

youngmotivatedengineer said:


> The question that you asked is one that only you can truly answer. Think about your exam experience and where you struggled. Did you find yourself pressed for time, did you find yourself unprepared for certain areas,did you have trouble finding information in the references? If you feel like it was a smooth test and you did well,did you have a chance to double check answers to make sure you didn't miss any conversion factors or make minor math errors.
> 
> As you know, taking the PE exam is much more than just answering questions. Sometimes you just need to focus on test taking techniques. I remember the first time I took the test: I felt good after the am session, by time I finished PM session I felt like I was continously run over by an 18 wheeler.


I did not feel pressed on time nor did I feel like I was unprepared. I was able to answer 23/35 confidently (or thought they’re correct because the answer was there) and the other 12 I answered but was on the fence about. I finished the first part in almost 3.5 hours and didn’t take the whole lunch. 
the afternoon, I was able to answer 37/45 the other 8 questions I didnt know how to do them. 
But I guess my confidence and knowledge weren’t enough to answer the correct answer.


----------



## youngandmotivated (May 11, 2022)

thebettersmith said:


> I passed on my 5th attempt.. School of PE saved my butt.. awesome and it def targets the am session. Test masters has great material too! Do NOT quit! I had a slight heart attack (blockage in right coronary artery) in Mar 2014.. took exam in fall of that year and crushed it. I was 61 at the time. Work hard and be faithful to your coursework,
> Rudy


Wow, good for you! 
That’s motivational. I appreciate your motivation and kind words. I’m sorry for your heart blockage, hope you’re well.


----------



## youngandmotivated (May 11, 2022)

thebettersmith said:


> I passed on my 5th attempt.. School of PE saved my butt.. awesome and it def targets the am session. Test masters has great material too! Do NOT quit! I had a slight heart attack (blockage in right coronary artery) in Mar 2014.. took exam in fall of that year and crushed it. I was 61 at the time. Work hard and be faithful to your coursework,
> Rudy


Wow, good for you!
That’s motivational. I appreciate your motivation and kind words. I’m sorry for your heart blockage


WingNut said:


> I have followed this thread for 3 weeks. Let me provide insight that is missing. There is NO NEED to continue to take the test and HOPE that you will pass. There is NO NEED to try and find some other state to take the test if you have busted it 3X in one jurisdiction-- that remains pure stupidity. Obviously, if you don't know the test material, you will fail-- continue to pay money and "try" again either shows that you have lots of money or something different is going to happen. Obviously, the only thing that has happened is your bank account is smaller and you continue to fail.
> 
> OK-- so how do you solve the problem? You really have to know and understand the material on the test specification. You have to know and understand it-- all of it. This is one time that you have to know the material, and understand what is being asked. You cannot try to memorize and dump-- you have to really know what they are asking. If you don't know the material, yes, you will fail. So, how do you know the material? Really study and understand each item in the test specification-- no, don't memorize something-- know how to analyze and apply the concept being tested. After all, you are being licensed to protect the public safety, health and welfare. We don't want someone who fails to understand that.
> 
> ...


I was not trying to take the test in a different state hoping I’d pass it without working for it. I just didn’t want to wait a whole year and forget the material that I have been studying for the past 5 months. 
I have a BS in civil engineering and have been working using my degree for the past 4 years. I don’t think I would’ve been able to get my degree with the “ pump & dump” method because I needed to understand the concepts to be able to get into other classes that were built on that foundation. 

Yes I was considering a different state, no I wasn’t planning on taking it right away. 
I wanted to study and actually pass. 
I hope you really do know how hard I’ve studied, watched lectures and practiced. I was like yourself putting 4-6 hours a day and weekends to study with a full time job and a baby. 

Thank you for your advice, I will take more time understanding the concepts better and all the specifications given to me on the exam.


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer (May 11, 2022)

RBHeadge PE said:


> No.


It could be the difference of a pass fail if they did in fact count and they had them all correct. Someone who answered 50/70 correct would have 71.43%. If you assume the 10 questions counted and all were correct, they would have scored 60/80 which is 75%. Working in NJ, I also have a Professional Planners license which I had to take the exam twice to get my license. The 1st time I failed, it was only 2 or 3 questions that I failed by. So not scoring 10 questions could affect someone who was on the fence


----------



## Pra4surf1 (May 11, 2022)

youngandmotivated said:


> I did not feel pressed on time nor did I feel like I was unprepared. I was able to answer 23/35 confidently (or thought they’re correct because the answer was there) and the other 12 I answered but was on the fence about. I finished the first part in almost 3.5 hours and didn’t take the whole lunch.
> the afternoon, I was able to answer 37/45 the other 8 questions I didnt know how to do them.
> But I guess my confidence and knowledge weren’t enough to answer the correct answer.


I appreciate your thoughts and I felt exactly the same.


----------



## Pra4surf1 (May 11, 2022)

youngandmotivated said:


> Wow, good for you!
> That’s motivational. I appreciate your motivation and kind words. I’m sorry for your heart blockage
> 
> I was not trying to take the test in a different state hoping I’d pass it without working for it. I just didn’t want to wait a whole year and forget the material that I have been studying for the past 5 months.
> ...


Once again I agree with you youngandmotivated. Wingnut may have been a little too hard in assuming that everyone should be able to succeed at something your first time just because Wingnut did later in age as an executive and a manager. Life situations are not always equal.


----------

